# 55mm vs 57mm Zhanchi



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 20, 2013)

Which is better for you, the 55mm zhanchi or 57mm zhanchi? Do an ao12 of each to prove it.

57: 20.18


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-6-20
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 17.83
worst: 22.00

mean of 3
current: 19.58 (σ = 1.76)
best: 18.79 (σ = 1.31)

avg of 5
current: 19.15 (σ = 1.04)
best: 19.15 (σ = 1.04)

avg of 12
current: 20.18 (σ = 1.28)
best: 20.18 (σ = 1.28)

Average: 20.18 (σ = 1.28)
Mean: 20.13

Time List:
1. 21.71 U2 F2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 L R2 F2 L2 U' B D' L F' R B' R U L' 
2. 22.00 B U2 F R F L D2 B' U D' F2 R2 F' D2 B U2 R2 B L2 F' R2 
3. 21.73 D2 F' D2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 L2 D R D' B' D2 L' D B' U2 R2 
4. 18.81 R F2 D2 L' F2 U2 F L' U' R' U2 F2 R' B2 R' L2 U2 
5. 19.79 U F2 D2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F R' B U' R' U2 L' B2 R' F' U 
6. 20.92 R B2 L D2 U2 R B2 D2 R' F2 U' F L2 B F R2 F' D 
7. 19.80 B2 D2 B L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B' D2 R2 U B' R' D2 L D' B F2 L' U 
8. 17.83 U R' D' L' B' D2 R' B2 R F' B' D2 F' R2 F D2 R2 F2 R2 
9. 20.28 F R' F R2 D F' D F U L' F2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 D2 B2 D2 
10. 18.24 F B U F' R2 U2 B L' U R B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 
11. 21.57 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D' R' F R' B' D F2 U2 R' F2 U 
12. 18.92 F L2 B' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 B2 L' D' L' B L D2 R' D2 R' D



55: 21.98 


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer(www.cstimer.net) on 2013-6-20
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 17.92
worst: 25.70

mean of 3
current: 24.22 (σ = 2.52)
best: 19.44 (σ = 1.79)

avg of 5
current: 24.19 (σ = 2.12)
best: 19.77 (σ = 1.42)

avg of 12
current: 21.98 (σ = 2.25)
best: 21.98 (σ = 2.25)

Average: 21.98 (σ = 2.25)
Mean: 21.95

Time List:
1. 18.93 D2 R2 F' D L' U' R F2 B D' F2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 
2. 21.41 D2 L F2 L F2 R' U2 R' B2 L2 F' U' R2 D2 R D U2 B' L U2 
3. 18.98 B' U2 B R2 D2 F U2 B L2 B2 D2 R B2 D B' F D' U2 F2 U' B 
4. 17.92 D2 L B' U R U' F B2 U F2 L' F2 L U2 F2 U2 R' F2 L2 F2 
5. 21.61 B U R F B2 D' L U L2 B L2 D2 R U2 L U2 R' B2 L2 U2 L' 
6. 23.53 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 U' L' U R2 F' U R B L' F' U' 
7. 21.45 L' D2 L' D2 F2 R D2 R' D2 B2 F2 U R U' R D L F' L D' 
8. 21.76 L2 B2 R2 D F2 D' U2 R2 U2 B2 U' L' D F' R' F' R' B L F D' 
9. 25.17 U' R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U F' D R' U' B' L2 D2 L' B R2 
10. 21.31 F2 D L2 D L2 B2 D B2 U' F2 L2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 R' D' L F U' 
11. 25.66 B' R2 U2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L B2 R F U' L' F2 D U2 L U' 
12. 25.70 F2 D' L2 F2 D B2 D' R2 D' L2 B D2 U2 F' D' B' L' U' F' R



So 57 is better for me


----------



## Username (Jun 20, 2013)

An average of 12 doesn't prove anything. 100 solves is more like it.


----------



## Patrick M (Jun 21, 2013)

If you wanted this to be a really good experiment, try using the same stickers, tensions, lube, etc. for each, then do like an average of 500. Lol. Please post results. Ill do an ao100 for each and post that once mine comes in.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 21, 2013)

My averages are around 40 seconds right now (I sxxx, but I'm trying to do 300 solves a day until I get decent), with a standard deviation of around 7.

If there's a 1 second difference, I need to do about 7^2 = 49 solves to have a decent chance of seeing it. So I'd go for minimum ao100.

But all this assumes my solves are independent. They're not. Sometimes my hands are hotter than others. To keep track of long term changes I watch my ao1152. (Uh, the number comes from my PLL practice, it turns out that there are 1152 PLL cases, so I used code that ran through all of them in a random sequence. This reduced the variability due to the inherent difficulty in some PLL cases.)


----------



## mati1242 (Jun 21, 2013)

In my opinion 55mm one is better, a lot better for me. 
It's smoother, less clicky,less locky and algorithms flow better than on 57mm.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 10, 2013)

57 is better because I don't have a 55


----------

